# COLOMBIA, charming towns and cities



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

capricorn2000 said:


> nice of you to show some smaller cities/towns. I particularly like Marsella with its all character and it's really charming.


Thanks capricorn2000  That's the purpose of this thread.



gratteciel said:


> Silvia is just beautiful and the church is really nice. Wonderful Colombia!


Thanks for comment gratteciel.  



Romashka01 said:


> Beautiful church in charming town kay:


Thanks for comment Romashka. 



More of Silvia

Main street




















Piendamo River















































Guambianos (Misak). The most recognized people in Silvia.




















The Church








​


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

charming little cities and nice show of the native people too.


----------



## taulant23 (Feb 21, 2016)

I like it!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely and charming old cities and towns.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Colombia :cheers:


----------



## esagerato (Jan 30, 2007)

More pics please! Que bonitos los pueblos en Colombia. :carrot:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

MARINILLA
_The Colombian Sparta_












Marinilla es a town located in Eastern Subregion of Antioquia Department. Is called "The Colombian Sparta" because during the Independence war, Marillina was one of the Colombian towns that more people were enrolled in the pratiot army.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad you are back falp6. Marinilla pictures are beautiful.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A wonderful and charming thread, fulp! kay:
Did not know that in Colombia or anywhere on earth there exists a city
which has my name (Silvia).


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

More of Marinilla


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful and very interesting.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

EL PEÑOL
_The American Phoenix_












About one hour by car from Medellin is located El Peñol, a small town in the botton of the Western Mountains of Antioquia. 

This town is called "The American Phoenix" because the original city was flooded when The Medellin Public Company built the "Peñol Reservoir". The actual city was construted in other place.
























































​


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

A very good thread to visit: I heard before many good things about colombian towns and fields on high plains, but this thread shows what people coming to SSC is trying to know more about - Landscapes with Art and Technique.
And these pictures show the best about: thanks for sharing


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very beautiful!


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Eduarqui said:


> A very good thread to visit: I heard before many good things about colombian towns and fields on high plains, but this thread shows what people coming to SSC is trying to know more about - Landscapes with Art and Technique.
> And these pictures show the best about: thanks for sharing


Thanks Eduarqui! Your thread of Rio de Janeiro is also wonderful :cheers:



El_Greco said:


> Very beautiful!


Thanks El_Greco


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

MANIZALES
_The open doors city_












"Ay Manizales del Alma..." ("Oh Manizales of my soul"), is the chorus of a popular song that describes the majestic of this cold city.

Manizales is the capital city of Caldas, a department in the central region of Colombia. The city is located on the edge of a mountain with a broken relief surrounded by deep valleys.

Manizales is famous for its coffee and its fair, which is held every year in January. 











The Main Street



















The fog that usually falls suddenly











Bolivar Square




















The Cathedral (The highest church of Colombia)






























​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## mazarick (Oct 5, 2016)

it's got a certain european atmosphere to it. it reminds me a bit of small old southern european towns!!!

it's very colorful and nice!!!

you can escape there and just live!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Manizales is very beautiful. The cathedral is indeed amazing! Great new set, Falp


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

---------------------->


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A beautiful country, and great pics, falp! kay:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Let's go now with two villages from my region of origin. 


ANDALUCIA
_"The sweet town of Colombia"_












Andalucia is located in the central region of Valle del Cauca department. This little town is called "the sweet town", with the famous "paw jelly", which is made by many families in this village.






























Monument to the "paw jelly"











Commemorative plaque that says:
_"Tribute to the sweetest corner of the Valle del Cauca, Andalucia, the place where the best gelatine of beef leg is made."_












Iguana in the main park


















​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That’s a big iguana....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Colombia :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely pictures!! :yes: thank you,Falp kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a charming town! Colombia is a beautiful Country.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Stuning places, glad to see your pictures!


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

General Electric said:


> Stuning places, glad to see your pictures!


Thanks for your kind comment GE! 



Gratteciel said:


> What a charming town! Colombia is a beautiful Country.


Thanks my friend! 



Romashka01 said:


> Lovely pictures!! :yes: thank you,Falp kay:


Same to you Romashka! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Colombia :cheers:


Thanks Christos! 



openlyJane said:


> That’s a big iguana....


Yes, there are many iguanas in several parks of Colombia. Local inhabitants feed these animals and take care of them. 


Very close to Andalucia, there is the next town: 


BUGALAGRANDE












Bugalagrande is a little town located in the center of Valle del Cauca department. Because it is not a tourist place, Bugalagrande has always a nice and peaceful atmosphere.







































A concert kiosk in the park




























​


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

The careful way to create and keep public spaces is one of most important lessons we need to learn if we want a civilized society, and these towns in Colombia could be a book to teach this lesson 

Thanks for sharing with us these photographs with colombian hinterland.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for your kind comment Eduarqui 

Now I want to show three towns located in the North-west of Valle del Cauca. I visited them during the last week and hope you enjoy it. 

This was the route. We started in the valley and finished in the mountains.











Sugarcane crops, characteristic of this region.











Cauca River, the main one of the valley. There we can see a traditional slab, a mean of transport for crossing from one side to the other.




















Vineyards and the great valley











Leaving behind the valley, the green mountains... 



















After climbing for an hour, you reach the first village in the area:


ARGELIA

Argelia is called "The Palace of the Mountains". Is a little town surrounded by mountains and cofee crops. 


The main street and entrance to the town










The Square.






































Colorful staircase











It is clear why Argelia is the "Palace of the Mountain"











This will continue...
​


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful and colorful! Colombia is a great country!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! Nice places! the last picture is my favourite! :applause:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Lovely


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks *Gratteciel*, *Romashka01* and *El_Greco* for your kind comments 

*Let's move on to the next town*










Further in the mountains lies one of the most pleasant villages in this region:


ALBAN












This small town is part of the Cultural Landscape Cafetero, declared a World Heritage Site by UNESCO in 2011.











The Church




























Typical architecture of the Colombian coffee region










The "Willys Jeep", the most used vehicle to transport products in the Colombian mountains.


























​


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Splendid light and colors! Very exciting places!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I really like Alban.
It is really beautiful and picturesque.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks *GE* and *Gratteciel* for your comments 

EL CAIRO
_The village of mist_










In Cairo - with the same name as the Egyptian capital - the road comes to an end. From then on, it follows the humid jungle of Choco and later the Pacific Ocean.

Arriving in Cairo is reaching a place almost stopped in time. Tourism is not as massive as in other regions of the country, because it perceives a coffee atmosphere with greater "authenticity".

Because we arrive almost at sunset, I will start with these afternoon-night photos in Cairo. This will continue...
































































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Colombia! :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Alban has lovely buildings, falp! 
And I love your pic #77/1 with the colourful houses and the dog resting on the stairs! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

El Cairo is a beautiful town!
The mist gives it an almost magical appearance.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful! lovely shots of towns in the countryside..


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks *christos, yansa, Gratteciel* and *capricorn!* I do appreciate your comments and visits 


_A morning in Cairo_


Fog in the town at 6:00 am









































































​


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

_Slowly the fog cleared and the colors of the town began to be noticed._
































































​


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow! This two last sets are really beautiful!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice shots, great effect with the weather


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love it !! kay:


----------

